# Foliar Fertilizer for grass hay



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Local Coop has suggested that I consider foliar fertilizer for topdressing after first cutting. Anyone out there using this approach with orchard grass, timothy or teff hay? If so, was it worth doing if you are paying someone else to spray? Thanks. r


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> Local Coop has suggested that I consider foliar fertilizer for topdressing after first cutting. Anyone out there using this approach with orchard grass, timothy or teff hay? If so, was it worth doing if you are paying someone else to spray? Thanks. r


Did they say why they suggested that?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have alfalfa timothy brome mixed hay and I try some last summer after first cut. The fertilizer was a 10-45-10. It worked great. Worked better the earlier it was sprayed after cutting. With this stuff the hay gained about an extra 2 or weeks of growth but was not anymore mature. I have feed tests on my second cut that proved this. Just about doubled my yield but tested as good as the stuff that was cut earlier. Just have to make sure you get something that has some fertilizer in it. If you have manly grass you would want more nitrogen in the mix too. When I worked it out I was putting down about 5 pounds of P per acre. Remember this is not the only fertilizer I use. I put down a fair bit of grandular in the spring. It was just to try to help give the second cut a boost. Which it did very well.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

hog987 said:


> I have alfalfa timothy brome mixed hay and I try some last summer after first cut. The fertilizer was a 10-45-10. It worked great. Worked better the earlier it was sprayed after cutting. With this stuff the hay gained about an extra 2 or weeks of growth but was not anymore mature. I have feed tests on my second cut that proved this. Just about doubled my yield but tested as good as the stuff that was cut earlier. Just have to make sure you get something that has some fertilizer in it. If you have manly grass you would want more nitrogen in the mix too. When I worked it out I was putting down about 5 pounds of P per acre. Remember this is not the only fertilizer I use. I put down a fair bit of grandular in the spring. It was just to try to help give the second cut a boost. Which it did very well.


Hog- that is exactly what I am trying to do- make it worthwhile to make second cutting- you have to cut anyway for weed control you might as well get more than 10 bales to the acre while you are doing it. My plan would be to pick one field as a test and do foliar on the morning after I bale- logically on OG since that is what I cut first.



somedevildawg said:


> Did they say why they suggested that?


I have been working with a local coop and a DOW consultant who has now retired for several years on solving declining yields in several fields with decent plant populations, good pH values adn soil test driven fertilizer apps. We are working on Ca-Mg ratios and availability of the p and k as well as micro nutrients that are there. One suggested approach was foliar to make whatever was put on readily available-sorry, that is an oversimplification but we don't get to write books here-looking to try an approach on 5-10 ac-won't break the bank and might lead to a breakthrough.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

if you really want to know what the plants need do a tissue test on the plant. Do a couple of them through the growing season to see if something is always on the low side. Than you can foliar feed the hay to meet that need.


----------



## GeneticSeed (Jan 30, 2014)

I use this and it is a lot cheaper than granular and my hay quality is a lot better.

*Gro-Pro Hay & Pasture 30-10-10, 20-20-20, 12-48-8, 10-52-4, 30-0-10 Fertilizers + Mircos *


----------



## GeneticSeed (Jan 30, 2014)

GeneticSeed said:


> I use this and it is a lot cheaper than granular and my hay quality is a lot better.
> 
> *Gro-Pro Hay & Pasture 30-10-10, 20-20-20, 12-48-8, 10-52-4, 30-0-10 Fertilizers + Mircos *


I also use 18 actual units of sulfur with the 15 pounds of Gro Pro 30-10=10


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

GeneticSeed said:


> I also use 18 actual units of sulfur with the 15 pounds of Gro Pro 30-10=10


Ok, let's make sure I understand what you are saying- if you use15#/ac of 30%N; you are putting 4.5# of N on per ac and getting a response or have I misunderstood something. What form is the sulfer in- is it amonium sulfate and you are applying enough to get 18#S?


----------

